# phone stuck on reboot red eye. any suggestions



## billhilly21 (Nov 30, 2011)

Ok i was running gummy charge 2.0 went into recovery cleared cache wiped data and put 2.1 in rebooted and stuck on red eye. removed battery many times reflashed with odin into recovery fts got nothing. what are everyones suggestions. what do i try next.


----------



## billhilly21 (Nov 30, 2011)

Come on ppl any suggestions or where do i go look???


----------



## Snow02 (Jun 14, 2011)

It can sit there for several minutes on the first boot. If you reflashed via odin, I'd just give it time. If it's been more than ten minutes, you might have a problem though.

Worst case scenario, follow the directions here: Link to start over.


----------



## wyllic (Sep 5, 2011)

Maybe your phone has pink eye?


----------

